# Upgrade 9-1-RELEASE to 9-STABLE



## kha0s (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a problem with rebooting 9.1-RELEASE (yes, all buffers synced.). I read that it was fixed only in 9-STABLE.

```
rm -rf /usr/src
svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src
svn update /usr/src
[rebuild and reinstall all - system and kernel, reboot]
# uname -r
9.2-BETA2
```
Why 9-2-BETA?
Only after installworld in single-user mode I've got a single successful reboot. All following `shutdown -r now` failed (only power off/on works). Before 9.1 this server successfully worked and rebooted on many releases (up to 6.4-STABLE).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2013)

kha0s said:
			
		

> Why 9-2-BETA?


Because that's what 9-STABLE currently is.


----------



## kha0s (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, does that mean reboot problem really not fixed yet in -STABLE? So 9.x can't be used in production - just downgrade to 8-STABLE? BTW I'm not using ZFS - only UFS, but the reboot problem exists on two of the three upgraded systems. One amd64 and one i386.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2013)

Please elaborate "reboot problem".


----------



## gkontos (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you using a root on ZFS system?

Also, use shutdown(8)() instead of reboot(8)().


----------



## kha0s (Aug 5, 2013)

No, ZFS not using. Only UFS on /, /tmp, /var and /usr:

```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/twed0p2 [rw]...
```
I'm using 3ware 8006-2lp RAID controller with mirror on two SATA harddisks. After `shutdown -r now` got popular in this forum: All buffers synced. And system doesn't reboot - but success pinging.


----------

